# adjusting draw on PSE bow madness XS



## BOW-MADNESS (Sep 1, 2011)

hello, this is my first bow and im just learning to adjust it. i tryed looking up how to and followed it to the best i could. i attempted to adjust my draw on my pse bow madness xs and was wondering if everything here looks to be correct. the position of the module is on F/E and i believe its called the stop is placed on E. also how do you adjust the let off on this bow? thanks!


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

It looks like you got everything right! Your letoff is not adjustable and should be 80%, does it not feel right to you? Thing only other thing i would check is the cam orientation. At rest, the cable should be lined-up with the line on the cam marked "xs".


----------



## BOW-MADNESS (Sep 1, 2011)

yes the cable lines up with xs. thank you for your help.


----------



## tmarlett (Oct 17, 2011)

Im glad to see this, I also have the exact bow and am needing some adjustments. There are so many different letters. So first, are the letters merely A B C D... instead of AIB, CID, EIF...Thats a little confusing first off to me. I have it at 28 and think I need it a little shorter, when I get it to full draw, I have to really stretch to keep it locked into place. Also, is the screw suppost to match with the letter, or the dash mark in the middle of the module? I guess I am asking, if I want a 27'' draw length, how to I make it happen, and once made, what else needs to be done so the bow operates correctly? thanks in advance!


----------



## TheArcheryBarn (Sep 2, 2010)

Try this link: http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2011&Model=1102MP

this will help you determine the module settings for the XS. I've sold several of them, and my wife shoots the XS. Depending on your draw length, you may need to change modules. the codes as mentioned by tmarlett are not AIB but AB with the center index. The A position will give the max draw length, then change to the other module to get the B draw length of 29.5.

Shoot me a note or look me up at www.thearcherybarn.com if I can help further.


----------

